# Jodie Marsh - Bodybuilder



## twentythreedom (Oct 4, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mazing-new-look-makes-bodybuilding-debut.html


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Oct 4, 2011)

Her face looks as though it's been photoshopped onto someone else's body.  Weird.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh dear


----------



## weltweit (Oct 4, 2011)

She looks, well perhaps Kiwi mid tan..


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 4, 2011)

She goes to the gym next to my office. She's in there almost every lunch time. She doesn't look like that. A look like that comes only from extreme dehydration.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 4, 2011)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Her face looks as though it's been photoshopped onto someone else's body. Weird.



Read the article. It's her. Bodybuilders often have that transplanted-head look though. Fucking horrific tbh


----------



## JimW (Oct 4, 2011)

Paxo gravy granules?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 4, 2011)

She looks like she's been varnished


----------



## strung out (Oct 4, 2011)

for some reason, i actually quite like jodie marsh. in the shows i've seen her in, she comes across as genuinely quite a nice person, but has rather a lot of insecurities for whatever reason. of my very limited experience of body builders, it doesn't surprise me that it's something that appealed to her, and as long as she's healthy doing it, then good luck to her. there are certainly worse role models. underneath all the make up, she's really pretty too.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 4, 2011)

I remember when there was that press war between JM and Jordan, Jordan said JM had "a nose like a builder's elbow" which was pretty funny actually 

The state of it though, fuck me it's disgusting. Bizarre in the extreme.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 4, 2011)

Good luck to her.

I just don't understand why white people pour on the fake tan until they look like black people.
Can white people not be muscular? or what is going on here, that is way more than a little bit of a tan!


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 4, 2011)

strung out said:


> for some reason, i actually quite like jodie marsh. in the shows i've seen her in, she comes across as genuinely quite a nice person, but has rather a lot of insecurities for whatever reason. of my very limited experience of body builders, it doesn't surprise me that it's something that appealed to her, and as long as she's healthy doing it, then good luck to her. there are certainly worse role models. underneath all the make up, she's really pretty too.


She came across really well on Come Dine With Me recently, and she did a calendar shoot for one of my work contacts who said she was a pleasure.


----------



## strung out (Oct 4, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Good luck to her.
> 
> I just don't understand why white people pour on the fake tan until they look like black people.
> Can white people not be muscular? or what is going on here, that is way more than a little bit of a tan!


it accentuates the definition of the muscles doesn't it? an acquaintance of mine who bodybuilds wears it for every competition he goes to.


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 4, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> She came across really well on Come Dine With Me recently, and she did a calendar shoot for one of my work contacts who said she was a pleasure.


In fact I have a load of signed calendars sitting in my office that need a good home if anyone wants one...


----------



## strung out (Oct 4, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> She came across really well on Come Dine With Me recently, and she did a calendar shoot for one of my work contacts who said she was a pleasure.


yeah, that was one of the things i saw. she seemed really lovely.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 4, 2011)

strung out said:


> it accentuates the definition of the muscles doesn't it? an acquaintance of mine who bodybuilds wears it for every competition he goes to.



I can't see it myself.


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 4, 2011)

It's just the shine that accentuates the muscle structure though, wouldn't colourless oil do that?


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 4, 2011)

strung out said:


> for some reason, i actually quite like jodie marsh. in the shows i've seen her in, she comes across as genuinely quite a nice person, but has rather a lot of insecurities for whatever reason. of my very limited experience of body builders, it doesn't surprise me that it's something that appealed to her, and as long as she's healthy doing it, then good luck to her. there are certainly worse role models. underneath all the make up, she's really pretty too.





cliche guevara said:


> She came across really well on Come Dine With Me recently, and she did a calendar shoot for one of my work contacts who said she was a pleasure.



Yup to both of these....


----------



## weltweit (Oct 4, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Yup to both of these....



A few years ago she was on celeb big brother and it was a car crash... apparently


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 4, 2011)

Is their many competition level body builders who do it healthy,

Remember hearing somewhere that they have natural body building competitions which is just 

On so many levels


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 4, 2011)

weltweit said:


> A few years ago she was on celeb big brother and it was a car crash... apparently



She was rather nastily bullied by a trio of cunts George Galloway, Michael Barrymore and Pete Burns.


----------



## Santino (Oct 4, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> In fact I have a load of signed calendars sitting in my office that need a good home if anyone wants one...


Can you see nipples?


----------



## D'wards (Oct 4, 2011)

I suspect the lovely walnut finish is due to her tattoos - she is all sleeved up now you see, pretty good stuff too (well done at least), but they seem to have disappeared, maybe frowned upon in the bodybuilding fraternity.

So its less fake tan, more bodypaint i think


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 4, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> It's just the shine that accentuates the muscle structure though, wouldn't colourless oil do that?



Nope - the shine contrasts against the darker skin. If you have light skin then you're at a disadvantage, so it would seem everyone darkens their skin to a similar colour so that it's all about the muscles!

NB - I am not a bodybuilder! - I was just thinking about this a lot today due to JM's alarming decent into Miss Universe territory.


----------



## strung out (Oct 4, 2011)

D'wards said:


> I suspect the lovely walnut finish is due to her tattoos - she is all sleeved up now you see, pretty good stuff too (well done at least), but they seem to have disappeared, maybe frowned upon in the bodybuilding fraternity.



all bodybuilders tan up like that, it's nothing to do with covering her tattoos. this is from a comp my friend was competing in


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 4, 2011)

They dehydrate themselves before competitions too.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 4, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> In fact I have a load of signed calendars sitting in my office that need a good home if anyone wants one...


Ha ha - go on then, if it won't cost you postage - was looking for a suitable leaving present for someone...


----------



## D'wards (Oct 4, 2011)

strung out said:


> all bodybuilders tan up like that, it's nothing to do with covering her tattoos. this is from a comp my friend was competing in



Point taken. The tattoos covering up must be a side-effect then


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 4, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> In fact I have a load of signed calendars sitting in my office that need a good home if anyone wants one...



2012 calendars I hope? If so, yeah, I want one


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 4, 2011)

strung out said:


> all bodybuilders tan up like that, it's nothing to do with covering her tattoos. this is from a comp my friend was competing in



Looks like they're all trying to hide their shrivelled winkles to me!


----------



## strung out (Oct 4, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Looks like they're all trying to hide their shrivelled winkles to me!



guy in the middle is only 19. think they're all about the same age


----------



## Balbi (Oct 4, 2011)

Good on her - its certainly something different - I mean, besides the dehydrating and bronzing she's clearly put in a lot of work there.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 4, 2011)

strung out said:


>



And the next meeting of the over compensating club focused on the cars they were driving


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 4, 2011)

I think she looks great, best she's ever been.
Great she's found power through steel and iron. Good for her.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 4, 2011)

I like a bit of muscle on a woman.

So long as they don't take it too far...


----------



## weltweit (Oct 4, 2011)

strung out said:


>



If you catch a rabbit and skin it, it looks like they look ...
Not a look I would be hoping for personally


----------



## mentalchik (Oct 4, 2011)

doesn't appeal to me in any way, men or women....just makes me think yuk tbh


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 4, 2011)

Quite funny half of  the guys in the photo appear to be around five foot six,


----------



## strung out (Oct 4, 2011)

yeah, he's well short in real life


----------



## weltweit (Oct 4, 2011)

Vanity ....


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 4, 2011)

strung out said:


> yeah, he's well short in real life




Should not really take to much of the piss really, but currently spending half the month dealing with someone who is attempting to convince  me. He is taking roids safely


----------



## weepiper (Oct 4, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> The state of it though, fuck me it's disgusting. Bizarre in the extreme.



Jeezo, is there any need for that? 'Disgusting'? 'It'? Those are words you use for dogshit stuck to your shoe, not for a woman who's decided she likes her body to look different to the societal norm.


----------



## strung out (Oct 4, 2011)

his mum's a famous bristolian porn star, who pretty much every teenage boy round here knew of. it's fair to say he's got a few issues which he's working through by bodybuilding. no idea if he's on the roids or not tbf though.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 4, 2011)

weepiper said:


> Jeezo, is there any need for that? 'Disgusting'? 'It'? Those are words you use for dogshit stuck to your shoe, not for a woman who's decided she likes her body to look different to the societal norm.



yeah fair enough. I do find it quite repellent though, it's freaky to look like that I reckon. But fair enough, to each their own etc


----------



## weltweit (Oct 5, 2011)

It is nice to have muscles, nicer than to be flabby certainly. But to what extent would one persue muscles? what would be a balanced and healthy thing to do, and what obsessive and potentially harmful. When I was doing physical work, as a youth, I was quite muscular, I used to exercise to be more muscular but there were no mirrors so it was only 50% vanity. But is vanity not a sin? If one goes too far for the body beautiful would one not be being shallow and vain?


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 5, 2011)

strung out said:


> his mum's a famous bristolian porn star, who pretty much every teenage boy round here knew of. it's fair to say he's got a few issues which he's working through by bodybuilding. no idea if he's on the roids or not tbf though.



Cathy Barry or Michelle Thorne?

There's a bristol skinhead I vaguely know who used to work as a graphic designer for various porn stars/companies, two of whom I mentioned.


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 5, 2011)

D'wards said:


> Ha ha - go on then, if it won't cost you postage - was looking for a suitable leaving present for someone...





twentythreedom said:


> 2012 calendars I hope? If so, yeah, I want one


PM me your addresses and I'll try and send them out from work tomorrow - There's no guarantee we've got envelopes that size though so no promises.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 5, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mazing-new-look-makes-bodybuilding-debut.html



What is it you want us to do: laugh, or be disgusted, or both?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 5, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> . Fucking horrific tbh



She'd probably look at your out of shape, pale body, and think the same thing.


----------



## strung out (Oct 5, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Cathy Barry or Michelle Thorne?


cathy!


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 5, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> She was rather nastily bullied by a trio of cunts George Galloway, Michael Barrymore and Pete Burns.


 
Jesus shitting christ, that sounds like the dinner table from hell


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 5, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> She was rather nastily bullied by a trio of cunts George Galloway, Michael Barrymore and Pete Burns.



I don't remember all three bullying her, only Peter Burns.
What the fuck did Barrymore say?

I use to hate what Jodie Marsh represented.
But since seeing those pictures, it seems she's ditched that whole Nuts/Daily Star thing and that's pretty cool in me book.


----------



## ringo (Oct 5, 2011)

Good luck to her, it's her body and she's not doing anyone else any harm. Looks alright to me.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 5, 2011)

strung out said:


> all bodybuilders tan up like that, it's nothing to do with covering her tattoos. this is from a comp my friend was competing in


Seem to have gone for the scat colored look.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 5, 2011)

The full body ginger, gone a bit wrong.


----------



## toogreytogrind (Oct 5, 2011)

I do find it quite erotic women with muscles, not sure why.  My fav girl is Tara Scotti, but in glorious skin colour rather than looking like a piece of furniture.


----------



## girasol (Oct 5, 2011)

I wonder if having so little body fat isn't bad for your health, especially if you're a woman? (i.e. we have the extra layer of fat for a reason?)

Body builders must be right at the edge of what's safe with regards to this.

(Apparently men can get as low as 2%  )


----------



## ringo (Oct 5, 2011)

The varnish stuff is just standard practice for competitions, they'd get marked down for it if they didn't do it. We had a similar conversation when that programme about body building pensioners was on. That showed them putting it on with a paint roller


----------



## girasol (Oct 5, 2011)

toogreytogrind said:


> I do find it quite erotic women with muscles, not sure why. My fav girl is Tara Scotti, but in glorious skin colour rather than looking like a piece of furniture.



Men AND women with muscles do look quite good, they give an air of being able to look after themselves and whoever they care for 

of course it's a fine line between the right amount of muscles and an exaggerated amount of muscles


----------



## ringo (Oct 5, 2011)

girasol said:


> I wonder if having so little body fat isn't bad for your health, especially if you're a woman? (i.e. we have the extra layer of fat for a reason?)
> 
> Body builders must be right at the edge of what's safe with regards to this.



I think that might be true in some cases, but mainly if you want to conceive/carry a baby. It's generally considered easier for men to attain that very low body fat percentage than women. Most of them only seem to do it in the run up to a competition, it's just too difficult to maintain permanently.

Same goes for the dehydration, apparently many starve themselves in the 48 hours before competing to the point that they can barely move their own bodyweight about, but as it's very short term I doubt it does them any actual harm.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 5, 2011)

girasol said:


> I wonder if having so little body fat isn't bad for your health, especially if you're a woman? (i.e. we have the extra layer of fat for a reason?)
> 
> Body builders must be right at the edge of what's safe with regards to this.
> 
> (Apparently men can get as low as 2%  )



For women it's real unhealthy - messes with their hormones, periods, bone structure...

but female body-builders aren't cut like this all of the time.
they just go crazy in final weeks leading to the event.
usually, they're just built similar to fitness models (nell mcandrew/ similar body).


----------



## toogreytogrind (Oct 5, 2011)

girasol said:


> I wonder if having so little body fat isn't bad for your health, especially if you're a woman? (i.e. we have the extra layer of fat for a reason?)
> 
> Body builders must be right at the edge of what's safe with regards to this.
> 
> (Apparently men can get as low as 2%  )


I think another problem they have is to get the definition they have to be dehydrated so to help that reduce their salt intake.  I know a common problem now is that a lot of us have too much salt in our diet but too low a salt level is dangerous as it is needed for cardiac function.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 5, 2011)

They drink alcohol/caffeine several hours before to get that look...
Inside, they're buzzing their tits off.
Then after/ during event, they may just completely crash.

I use to know a muscle builder who ate baby foods.
He was real edgy and you could see the vein on his forehead pulsating.
Mental he was.


----------



## fogbat (Oct 5, 2011)

This thread should definitely be in UK Politics, Current Affairs and News.


----------



## girasol (Oct 5, 2011)

'men drought' ended for Jodie 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-bodybuilding-career-improved-love-life.html

Her body actually looks good without all the mud! (see video at the end) -


----------



## 1927 (Oct 5, 2011)

She's still got that horrible pointy nose tho!


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 5, 2011)

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...a=X&ei=c26MTru4Goy28QPQzrnLBA&ved=0CFoQ9QEwEQ
Jess Ennis has a much nicer muscular figure imo.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 5, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.girlswithmuscle.com/images/full/829358192.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.girlswithmuscle.com/68780/&h=400&w=682&sz=45&tbnid=DbY0W8NGcl-J9M:&tbnh=97&tbnw=165&prev=/search?q=jessica+ennis+pictures&tbm=isch&tbo=u&zoom=1&q=jessica ennis pictures&docid=c1eqPbFFObdQmM&hl=en&sa=X&ei=c26MTru4Goy28QPQzrnLBA&ved=0CFoQ9QEwEQ
> Jess Ennis has a much nicer muscular figure imo.



Nice physique but I think she would be classified as a fitness model.

I think she's pretty cool also.
Muscles are much smaller than Marsh but still...


----------



## weltweit (Oct 5, 2011)

The thing about bodybuilding is that you have to be addicted to the gym in order to maintain your shape. I know one whose partner left them because all they ever did was go to the gym!

It is vanity imho, and it becomes obbsessive, yes people do look good with a bit of muscle on them, men and women but when it is fake muscle, from vainly working out in front of a mirror to me it means less.


----------



## girasol (Oct 5, 2011)

yeah, incidental muscling is sexier


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 5, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> What is it you want us to do: laugh, or be disgusted, or both?



??? Comment, voice an opinion maybe?

Then point and laugh


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 5, 2011)

fogbat said:


> This thread should definitely be in UK Politics, Current Affairs and News.



I put in here cos it's gonna be a telly series soon, but if the mods think so then yeah ....


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 5, 2011)

weltweit said:


> *The thing about bodybuilding is that you have to be addicted to the gym in order to maintain your shape. I know one whose partner left them because all they ever did was go to the gym!*
> 
> It is vanity imho, and it becomes obbsessive, yes people do look good with a bit of muscle on them, men and women but when it is fake muscle, from vainly working out in front of a mirror to me it means less.



That's the thing with finding another love in your life.
I've known women and men who dumped their partners because they trained 5 nights a week in the dojo.
I think it's great when someone discovers a passion, an art that they can dedicate so much to...


----------



## weltweit (Oct 5, 2011)

...


----------



## likesfish (Oct 5, 2011)

think its one thing getting fit but bodybuilding takes it that little bit too far 
 I must say Jodie looks good when she's not ready for a comp but the dehydration and the body paint er no


----------



## fogbat (Oct 5, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> What is it you want us to do: laugh, or be disgusted, or both?


Not like you to give a toss about context, Johnny. You feeling alright?


----------



## fogbat (Oct 5, 2011)

Balls. Context was a crap word choice.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 5, 2011)

weltweit said:


> It is vanity imho, and it becomes obbsessive, yes people do look good with a bit of muscle on them, men and women but when it is fake muscle, from vainly working out in front of a mirror to me it means less.



So people should stick to the body they are born with, whether they are happy with it or not?


----------



## weltweit (Oct 5, 2011)

Xanadu said:


> So people should stick to the body they are born with, whether they are happy with it or not?



I didn't say that, I just think a life of admiring one's self in a gym mirror may turn out somewhat more shallow than one intended.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 5, 2011)

fogbat said:


> Balls. Context was a crap word choice.



You can change it.  He doesn't seem to be on yet.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 5, 2011)

weltweit said:


> I didn't say that, I just think a life of admiring one's self in a gym mirror may turn out somewhat more shallow than one intended.



I might have misread your post, but you seemed to imply it.  Generally when people are looking at themselves in the mirror when doing weights, it's because they're checking their form, i.e. making sure they're doing it right.  Not all the time, but generally.

I'm going to the gym now, to put on some "fake muscle"


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 5, 2011)

fogbat said:


> Not like you to give a toss about context, Johnny. You feeling alright?



I think that pic did funny things to him.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 5, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> You can change it. He doesn't seem to be on yet.



I hate when a thread I'm following gets loads of posts overnight, then when you read it it's just twenty separate turds from JC3! He does make me laugh sometimes though.

Fixings


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 5, 2011)

all my posts being excellent, obvs.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 5, 2011)

Xanadu said:


> I might have misread your post, but you seemed to imply it. Generally when people are looking at themselves in the mirror when doing weights, it's because they're checking their form, i.e. making sure they're doing it right. Not all the time, but generally.
> 
> I'm going to the gym now, to put on some "fake muscle"



Fake muscle is imho that which is produced by cycling busily while not going anywhere. Why not instead, actually cycle somewhere?


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 5, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Fake muscle is imho that which is produced by cycling busily while not going anywhere. Why not instead, actually cycle somewhere?



Here's an explanation for running on a treadmill versus running outside:
http://www.weightlossresources.co.uk/exercise/running/road-versus-treadmill.htm

I use a rowing machine or a cross-trainer for interval training.  It would be too much hassle to row on the river in London 3 times a week, on top of working, eating properly and having a social life.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 5, 2011)

Xanadu said:


> Here's an explanation for running on a treadmill versus running outside:
> http://www.weightlossresources.co.uk/exercise/running/road-versus-treadmill.htm
> 
> I use a rowing machine or a cross-trainer for interval training. It would be too much hassle to row on the river in London 3 times a week, on top of working, eating properly and having a social life.



Xanadu I am not really having a go at gym culture although I do think it is a pretty slick business model in many ways.

When I was last muscular it was because I worked on a farm. More recently I was healthy because I used to walk and cycle regularly. For me that kind of exercise is preferrable to a gym.

But back to the topic, power to Jodie Marsh if she is enjoying body building, I hope just that it does not come to eclippse other balancing things in her life as it did for the person I know who just basically lived for the gym.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 5, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Xanadu I am not really having a go at gym culture although I do think it is a pretty slick business model in many ways.
> 
> When I was last muscular it was because I worked on a farm. More recently I was healthy because I used to walk and cycle regularly. For me that kind of exercise is preferrable to a gym.
> 
> But back to the topic, power to Jodie Marsh if she is enjoying body building, I hope just that it does not come to eclippse other balancing things in her life as it did for the person I know who just basically lived for the gym.



From your quote: "Fake muscle is imho that which is produced by cycling busily while not going anywhere", the tone was definitely negative about "gym culture".  While some people may find it preferable to do a labourer type job, others don't.  Nothing wrong with still wanting to keep fit, when you have a variety of priorities.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 5, 2011)

Xanadu said:


> From your quote: "Fake muscle is imho that which is produced by cycling busily while not going anywhere", the tone was definitely negative about "gym culture". While some people may find it preferable to do a labourer type job, others don't. Nothing wrong with still wanting to keep fit, when you have a variety of priorities.



Yes the tone was negative. I do feel negative about it but that should be of no concern for people who want to do it. I used for some reason to see all the myriad machines that the fitness industry would produce that guarranteed you great abs or firm buns or whatever and I just thought how totally unnecessary. And furthermore these machines and programs are focussing on appearance not fitness. Fitness can be achieved without any machines!

That is a little part of my concern about body building, it is about building muscle and muscle tone, what about cardio vascular fitness?

Nothing wrong with wanting to keep fit - nothing wrong at all.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 6, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> She was rather nastily bullied by a trio of cunts George Galloway, Michael Barrymore and Pete Burns.



Oh yeah. She came across rather well in that show if I remember correctly. I think the low point in her career was back in 2007 when she dated some filthy little tory councillor and estate agent piece of shit and scumbag. I hope she has bounced back since then.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Oct 6, 2011)

I've always liked Jodie Marsh, but she does seem to have a few issues.  After the Big Brother thing, she talked about being bullied when she was younger.

Personally I think the body-building thing is horrible, but each to their own.  It seems very extreme though, and unhealthy.


----------



## girasol (Oct 6, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Fake muscle is imho that which is produced by cycling busily while not going anywhere. Why not instead, actually cycle somewhere?



It's kinda funny but also disturbing when people DRIVE to the gym, isn't it?

* this horsey of mine is pretty high, but seriously, driving to the gym?  In London???


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 6, 2011)

ahem...what's wrong with driving to the gym?


----------



## girasol (Oct 6, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> ahem...what's wrong with driving to the gym?



If you can't see the irony in that then any explanation I give will make no sense to you, and therefore there's no point in me answering the question.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 6, 2011)

no need for explanation. it was a question made out of light-heartedness.


----------



## girasol (Oct 6, 2011)

e2a: to be honest I can think of a few good reasons to drive to the gym, but being reasonable and sensible is not conducive to robust internet discussion!!!


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 6, 2011)

If your fitness plan doesn't include cardio and you're only going for the fre weights, then what's the problem with driving to the gym?


----------



## Bassism (Oct 7, 2011)

gotta laugh my three year old just saw the pic of jodie marsh and went whats she made out of mum


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 7, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> If your fitness plan doesn't include cardio and you're only going for the fre weights, then what's the problem with driving to the gym?


Or if your knees aren't particularly up to running on tarmac, or if you're trying to do a set / measured / contained level of cardio, or if you're after an erg, or if you're heading somewhere else afterwards, or if you're heading there from work, or if cycling through traffic doesn't equate to...

Etc, etc.

That said, I find it kinda hard to know to what extent it's meant as a knowing nudge-nudge-wink-wink 'we're not actually daft enough to think it's ironical, but it is a bit like rain on your wedding day' and to what extent it _is _actually an IRONLY LOL!!1 kinda situation.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 7, 2011)

a traffic jam when you're already late?
a no-smoking sign on your cigarette break?


----------



## girasol (Oct 7, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> If your fitness plan doesn't include cardio and you're only going for the fre weights, then what's the problem with driving to the gym?



like I said I can think of reasons for driving to gym, however, how would a 'fitness' plan not include cardio? You can't be fit without cardio exercises!!!

/pedant


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 7, 2011)

Says who? It totally depends on your goals. I do barely any cardio in my routine, only use it for warm ups and warm downs. Lifting heavy weights burns just as much fat, if not more, than any type of cardio.


----------



## ringo (Oct 7, 2011)

Many body builders avoid cardio work at all costs. Calories burned during cardio could otherwise be used to build muscle. If you use up 500kc on a run you have to counter that by eating an extra 500 calories. The object is to boost the hormone released when hypertrophying muscle tissue, which in turn burns calories and builds larger muscles (which burn even more calories), thus reducing fat percentage. In theory a body builder is still fitter then most people, who do bugger all exercise, because body building is exercise.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 7, 2011)

...however, if bodybuilders do do cardio it'd be at a real low rate - say 10-20% exertion.


----------



## girasol (Oct 7, 2011)

To me fitness involves increasing your aerobic capacity as well as increasing muscle strength. If I couldn't sustain aerobic exercise without stopping for 30 mins or more I wouldn't consider myself 'fit'.

So how do body builders who do no cardio increase their aerobic capacity? i.e. they don't do they? cardio and aerobic mean the same thing.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 8, 2011)

Fanny like a donkey's yawn. Still though, some dicipline went into getting a body like that - no short cuts. Fair play to the girl.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 8, 2011)

girasol said:


> To me fitness involves increasing your aerobic capacity as well as increasing muscle strength. If I couldn't sustain aerobic exercise without stopping for 30 mins or more I wouldn't consider myself 'fit'.
> 
> So how do body builders who do no cardio increase their aerobic capacity? i.e. they don't do they? cardio and aerobic mean the same thing.


OK, but are you _seriously _arguing that running to the gym is ironic in any way other than LOL IRONLY!!!111

?


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 8, 2011)

She looks pretty good, but due to the dehydration etc I don't think the competition photos are the most flattering ones.

What concerns me, if the Daily Mail reports are accurate (I I do take them with a pinch of salt) is the claims that her diet has completely cut out carbohydates and she seems to be largely eating protein and not much else. Such a diet is extreme and not healthy long term due to potential for kidney damage. Probably also the reason why she's lost so much weight.

Fair play to her for trying something different though.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 9, 2011)

A pioneer of womens bodybuilding was Lady Lisa Lyon. Mapplethorpe did a book of photos of her.

really hot. More interesting than Jodie imo. But im more a fan of Cheryl.

add this. its article with some of the photos from the book. U have to scroll down a bit to get article.

http://www.all-art.org/history658_photography13-29.html

"The name of the woman is Lyon. Lady Lisa Lyon. The alliteration is no accident. The same holds for the reference - at least phonetically - to the king of the beasts, for this, too, is part of a broader strategy. The young woman has a sense for effective publicity gestures. Furthermore, the physical strength of a wild animal - natural, untamed, and by no means the sole province of the male sex - has in any case always been her ideal. And it has aided her in defending women's body building when she has had to it in the face of a generally skeptical public. As she admits in ig8i in her best-selling _ Lisa Lyon's Body-Building_, she feels like an animal. For her, physical signs of strength, charm, and suppleness do not have to be limited to a single sex. This association only exists in people's limited conception of things"​


----------



## temper_tantrum (Oct 9, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> or if you're after an erg


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 9, 2011)

Frances Lengel said:


> *Fanny like a donkey's yawn.* Still though, some dicipline went into getting a body like that - no short cuts. Fair play to the girl.


what?


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 9, 2011)

Gramsci said:


> A pioneer of womens bodybuilding was Lady Lisa Lyon. Mapplethorpe did a book of photos of her.
> 
> really hot. More interesting than Jodie imo. But im more a fan of Cheryl.
> 
> ...



Those photos of her are amazing - evocative and sensual yet with a hard edge.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Oct 10, 2011)

Frances Lengel said:


> Fanny like a donkey's yawn. .





wtfftw said:


> what?



Yeah?  Nice bit of casual misogyny there.


----------



## gavman (Oct 10, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Nice physique but I think she would be classified as a fitness model.
> 
> I think she's pretty cool also.
> Muscles are much smaller than Marsh but still...


wow


----------



## toogreytogrind (Oct 10, 2011)

Tara Scotti for me everytime.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 10, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Yeah? Nice bit of casual misogyny there.


 
Piss off, dick. In a casual way.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Oct 11, 2011)

Charmer.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 11, 2011)

Nob.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 18, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> I think that pic did funny things to him.



This thread is just another example of the whiff of misogyny that sometimes floats around U75.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 18, 2011)

Yay! It's JC3 time on about 50 threads in the last half hour 

How do you pronounce "whiff", Johnny? Hwiff or wiff?

Admit it, you just want to bone her but don't feel comfortable with the idea. What does misogyny smell like anyway?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 18, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Admit it, you just want to bone her but don't feel comfortable with the idea.



Why would that make me uncomfortable?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 18, 2011)

toogreytogrind said:


> Tara Scotti for me everytime.



Melissa Dettwiller ftw:


----------



## gavman (Oct 18, 2011)

that pic gave me the shivers. and not in a good way


----------



## toogreytogrind (Oct 18, 2011)

gavman said:


> that pic gave me the shivers. and not in a good way


Hope you mean the Melissa Dettwiller (blonde) one and not Tara?


----------



## zenie (Oct 18, 2011)

I think she looks amazing - maybe not dehydrated, covered in layers or stage tan and with only 10% body fat, but her when she's 'normal' fuck yeah, well jell, better than people huffing and puffing trying to get upstairs or morbidly obese, something positive to aspire to imo.


----------



## toogreytogrind (Oct 18, 2011)

zenie said:


> I think she looks amazing - maybe not dehydrated, covered in layers or stage tan and with only 10% body fat, but her when she's 'normal' fuck yeah, well jell, better than people huffing and puffing trying to get upstairs or morbidly obese, something positive to aspire to imo.


Melissa's best features are her legs, shame we can't see them in this shot.  Do agree with your comment re unfit, I can remember fancying some girl at work until I had to follow her up the stairs at work after a fire drill and she sounded like she was going to die!  Guess it just comes down to the blonde and brunette argument.  Maybe another post!


----------



## weltweit (Oct 18, 2011)

Re: Melissa: Where do they get their white teeth from? I want some.


----------



## toogreytogrind (Oct 18, 2011)

zenie said:


> I think she looks amazing - maybe not dehydrated, covered in layers or stage tan and with only 10% body fat, but her when she's 'normal' fuck yeah, well jell, better than people huffing and puffing trying to get upstairs or morbidly obese, something positive to aspire to imo.


Aye no, did you call me imo?  Just realised!


----------



## silverfish (Oct 18, 2011)

My ex was a 40 something fitness instructor. She had veins on the outside and the hardest body, she also verged on anarexia

Not that attractive....


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 19, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Melissa Dettwiller ftw:


Is it my imagination, or has she fake tanned her right ear, a small part of her chin, and the very tip of her nose?

Or is that reflected light, like a buttercup?

Also wondering what's going on with the straggly hair ends; it looks as if they're picking up a roll-on tanstain too


----------



## weltweit (Oct 19, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> Is it my imagination, or has she fake tanned her right ear, a small part of her chin, and the very tip of her nose?



Looks more like Kiwi mid tan shoe polish


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 19, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Looks more like Kiwi mid tan shoe polish


tbf, for a bodybuilder, that's really quite restrained.


----------



## girasol (Oct 19, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Melissa Dettwiller ftw:



Googled some images of her, but she looks really fake, fake boobs and her leg muscles are so big I'd be surprised if she's not on steroids   Hope she isn't for her own sake.


----------



## gavman (Oct 19, 2011)

toogreytogrind said:


> Hope you mean the Melissa Dettwiller (blonde) one and not Tara?


yes
she looks really unhealthy to me; her hair and head look like they belong on a corpse

someone earlier made the point about it being better than being obese...i'm not sure it's really much different; to get that look you have to gratuitously over consume, while driving yourself to the survivable limit of anorexia. really unhealthy.
and the amount of protein that's required is less sustainable than the amount of sugar required to get fat people fat, as meat is by far the most resource-intensive food to produce. obviously that applies to male as well as female bodybuilders.

i hear what was said earlier about naturally muscular females of various species, but purely from an aesthetic perspective it appears that women are developing the veiny muscles that strong men exhibit, rather than going for a more feminine outline.
that combination of tight pec muscles and fake boobs just looks wrong to me, as do bulging biceps and over developed deltoids on a women

however, on balance they still don't look quite as silly (to me) as their male counterparts, especially as now (through mma) big muscles have been proven a liability in combat


----------



## weltweit (Oct 19, 2011)

girasol said:


> Googled some images of her, but she looks really fake, fake boobs and her leg muscles are so big I'd be surprised if she's not on steroids  Hope she isn't for her own sake.



I would be very surprised if she is not on steroids.


----------



## ringo (Oct 20, 2011)

gavman said:


> someone earlier made the point about it being better than being obese...i'm not sure it's really much different; to get that look you have to gratuitously over consume, while driving yourself to the survivable limit of anorexia. really unhealthy.
> 
> and the amount of protein that's required is less sustainable than the amount of sugar required to get fat people fat, as meat is by far the most resource-intensive food to produce. obviously that applies to male as well as female bodybuilders.



Not true, there is no evidence that she is anorexic. That is a specific eating disorder, the end result of which is low body mass, a decrease in both muscle and fat. Body builders maintain extremely strict discipline over what they eat, combined with exercise, to achieve low body fat. The two are entirely different, from both a physical and psychological stance as one is an illness and one comes from enormous inner strength and self-discipline.

Not convinced by your protein argument either. The suggestion that body builders are somehow ecologically more damaging than obese people doesn't make sense. Do fat people only eat sugar from vegetarian sources? Do body builders only get protein from eating animals?

Not all body builders are on steroids. Some are but many or not. You can't tell just from their size.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 20, 2011)

ringo said:


> Not true, there is no evidence that she is anorexic. That is a specific eating disorder, the end result of which is low body mass, a decrease in both muscle and fat. Body builders maintain extremely strict discipline over what they eat, combined with exercise, to achieve low body fat. The two are entirely different, from both a physical and psychological stance as one is an illness and one comes from enormous inner strength and self-discipline.


You don't think anorexia requires enormous inner strength and self-discipline?!

You don't think anorexics maintain extremely strict discipline over what they eat, combined with exercise, to achieve low body fat?!

Really?

Because - tbh - if you srsly think that, then I'm honestly not sure where to go next.

Also, to section off 'specific eating disorders' as unique *things* which exist as entirely separate entities from all other forms of similar behaviour / psychological processes is, IMO, odd.

I'd also add - it's amazing, the extent to which recovering addicts / alcoholics follow Gym or Jesus in the first handful of years after putting drugs or alcohol down. By no means all of 'em; but a huge proportion - compared to the rest of the population - suddenly go all weird about food, and start necking all sorts of all-new *healthy* white powders, supplements, and measured potions in place of the old ones (plus, of course, the age old beauty of endorphins!)


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 20, 2011)

weltweit said:


> I would be very surprised if she is not on steroids.


I'm not particularly invested in or interested in bodybuilding, so I have no idea to what extent this is a weird offshoot of point-making obsessives, and to what extent it's a reflection on the mainstream industry as a whole.

HOWEVER, it is - IMO - a curious reflection on bodybuilding that there's a whole school of 'natural bodybuilding,' described by wiki as



> the practice or participation in bodybuilding competition without the use of banned substances (most commonly referring to the use of illegal performance-enhancing drugs, such as anabolic steroids, human growth hormone, insulin and exotic plant extracts such as: tribulus terrestris).



In its article on bodybuilding, wiki adds (wrt professional bodybuilding competitions)



> In the modern bodybuilding industry, "professional" generally means a bodybuilder who has won qualifying competitions as an amateur and has earned a "pro card" from the IFBB. Professionals earn the right to compete in sanctioned competitions including the Arnold Classic and the New York Pro (formerly the Night of Champions). Placings at such competitions in turn earn them the right to compete at the Mr. Olympia; the title is considered to be the highest accolade in the professional bodybuilding field. *Steroid testing in these competitions is generally never done.*



I'd add that - IMO - _if _someone is using steroids or other drugs in order to achieve a certain shape, then that raises even more questions about the 'functionality' of that behaviour. And it's 'distinction' from other problems, like anorexia. And alcoholism / drug addiction.

IMvery firmO.


----------



## ringo (Oct 20, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> You don't think anorexia requires enormous inner strength and self-discipline?!



Interesting, I've always thought of anorexia as a disease first and a weakness second. It doesn't occur to me to think of it as a strength in any way. Are you suggesting that anorexics desperately want to be anorexics and maintain high levels of discipline to 'achieve' anorexia? That's just sounds wrong to me.

I don't believe anorexics generally do the the amounts of exercise body builders do either.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 20, 2011)

ringo said:


> Interesting, I've always thought of anorexia as a disease first and a weakness second. It doesn't occur to me to think of it as a strength in any way. Are you suggesting that anorexics desperately want to be anorexics and maintain high levels of discipline to 'achieve' anorexia? That's just sounds wrong to me.
> 
> I don't believe anorexics generally do the the amounts of exercise body builders do either.


Have a look at 1:30 on.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjUAEeWGb_g


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 20, 2011)

Also, with respect, the distinction you make between 'strength,' 'weakness,' and 'illness' is - IMO - premised on a very, very mistaken framework.

I'm guessing you have little interest in / understanding of anorexia; or an interest in bodybuilding? Either way, I guess I'm quite curious about the extent to which you're distinguishing very strongly between them, as distinct from exploring the face-value similarities (which - IMvery strongO extend one heck of a long way beneath the 'surface.')


----------



## ringo (Oct 20, 2011)

I have very little understanding of anorexia. I have some understanding of body building.

Just watched a bit of that. Very interesting to see that excessive exercise is a common factor in anorexia, I didn't know that. I still see a huge distinction between low body fat through illness and an abusive relationship with food and exercise, and low body fat through dedication to a sport.

My point remains, there is no evidence that the body builders above are anorexic. Anorexia is an illness which lends itself to low self-esteem, body building is a sport which lends itself to high self-esteem. There is a world of difference between the two processes, even if both happen to result in low body fat.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 20, 2011)

ringo said:


> My point remains, there is no evidence that the body builders above are anorexic. Anorexia is an illness which lends itself to low self-esteem, body building is a sport which lends itself to high self-esteem. There is a world of difference between the two processes, even if both happen to result in low body fat.


How do you think a bodybuilder would feel if they had to stop exercising?

Suddenly and completely?


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 20, 2011)

Also, do your opinions wrt 'natural' and artificially enhanced bodybuilders differ at all?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 20, 2011)

FTR: Anorexia just means not eating. The condition is properly called Anorexia Nervosa.

And while it's a common belief that AN is all about wanting to look as thin as the women in magazines, at its heart it's more about control and habit. Losing weight is a goal. Not eating is a way of achieving that goal. The feedback loop is powerful, because it gives one's actions clear results in a way that may be lacking in the rest of the one's life. I'd say that bodybuilding has quite a lot in common with AN, at a psychological level.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 20, 2011)

Crispy said:


> FTR: Anorexia just means not eating. The condition is properly called Anorexia Nervosa.
> 
> And while it's a common belief that AN is all about wanting to look as thin as the women in magazines, at its heart it's more about control and habit. Losing weight is a goal. Not eating is a way of achieving that goal. The feedback loop is powerful, because it gives one's actions clear results in a way that may be lacking in the rest of the one's life. I'd say that bodybuilding has quite a lot in common with AN, at a psychological level.



Good post and pretty much what I was thinking.  Most people affected by AN are under huge external pressures and/ or expectations of some sort - not just (and sometimes not at all) about their looks.  It's a way of wresting control from these external people/ factors and taking it for oneself.  I've little knowledge of or interest in Jodie Marsh but from what I do know you could certainly make a case that bodybuilding is fulfilling exactly this pyschological need for her.


----------



## ringo (Oct 20, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> How do you think a bodybuilder would feel if they had to stop exercising?
> 
> Suddenly and completely?



Probably the same as if any other sports person had to stop doing their sport suddenly. I'm not convinced all body builders do so in an attempt to battle psychological issues resulting in a need to control some part of their lives. Too much of a generalization. I believe most do it because they like it.

Body builders lose fat to perform well in competition, it's one of the goals of the sport. You're reading too much into the similarity with anorexics.


----------



## ringo (Oct 20, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> Also, do your opinions wrt 'natural' and artificially enhanced bodybuilders differ at all?



Yes, but I'm not sure what your point is.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll put it the other way round - the psychological issues that lead to AN can also lead to other compulsive behaviours, such as body building. But I do believe that bodybuilding is possible to do in a healthy (body and mind) manner.


----------



## ringo (Oct 20, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I'll put it the other way round - the psychological issues that lead to AN can also lead to other compulsive behaviours, such as body building. But I do believe that bodybuilding is possible to do in a healthy (body and mind) manner.



I'll agree with that. I don't think it's correct to suggest that this was a particularly common reason for taking up body building though.


----------



## zenie (Oct 20, 2011)

In all sports you get extremes, what I've seen of Jodie Marsh talking about it she comes across as really 'normal' actually, I don't think it's fair to say all bodybuilders are fulfilling some kind of deep seated dysmorphia, just like people who have cosmetic surgery are not all mentally ill.

WRT to the Natural Vs Assisted argument, people take Steroids because they're lazy, you get results much much faster, and you get bigger, some people take the easy option, but IME all of the people in this thread can get where they are unassisted it just takes more discipline and ambition.

Gavman - Jodie Marsh is a veggie so her proteins from eggs and whey protein! And to get what look? Competition ready? Yeh you put your body through enormous pressures through forced dehydration, tricking your body into thinking it needs to get rid of excess water because you've flooded it for days beforehand and then stop, carbing up and then avoiding them for weeks. I admit to having insider knowledge on this, and it did worry me when the person said they would go back to their hotel room after the show and could barely move for about a day because of what they'd put their body through.

Having said that physically they were the fittest person I've ever known and they did a high amount of cardio, that's not something that's the same throughout the industry, and I have read 'hobby' bodybuilders saying they do no cardio and don't see the point of it, guess that's what made this person a success and them posting shit on a forum 

I think in all walks of life you get people who take it to extremes and do dangerous things, but it's not something I'd say about Natural Bodybuilders.


----------



## gavman (Oct 20, 2011)

ringo said:


> I have very little understanding of anorexia. I have some understanding of body building.
> 
> Just watched a bit of that. Very interesting to see that excessive exercise is a common factor in anorexia, I didn't know that. I still see a huge distinction between low body fat through illness and an abusive relationship with food and exercise, and low body fat through dedication to a sport.
> 
> My point remains, there is no evidence that the body builders above are anorexic. Anorexia is an illness which lends itself to low self-esteem, body building is a sport which lends itself to high self-esteem. There is a world of difference between the two processes, even if both happen to result in low body fat.


while my use of language may have been loose, i'm referring to intentional starving to achieve a desired 'look', that then has bad consequences for physical and mental health.
it isn't healthy to get down to such low body fat levels; 'top' athletes are notoriously unhealthy and prone to colds, infections and injuries. then there are female specific issues such as stopping periods etc, but the depression is universal in the run up to competitions on account of the intentional starving and dehydration, leading to raised incidences of suicide
 extreme bodybuilders may look physically healthy but it's really just an illusion


----------



## gavman (Oct 20, 2011)

ringo said:


> Not convinced by your protein argument either. The suggestion that body builders are somehow ecologically more damaging than obese people doesn't make sense. Do fat people only eat sugar from vegetarian sources? Do body builders only get protein from eating animals?


you do get vegetarian bodybuilders, but ime shops that cater to bodybuilders and martial artists tend to also offer bulk purchases on cheap frozen (battery) chicken breasts, as bodybuilders often consume vast amounts of meat. i know when i was dedicated to my training i aimed to have 30-40 grams of protein per meal plus protein shakes, which is a fair bit more than i would otherwise consume

is there such a thing as 'meat sugar'?
i thought sugar, by definition, came from non-meat sources? i'm not a nutritionist, so please correct me if i'm wrong?


----------

